# GTP as my first snake



## snakes123 (Nov 16, 2010)

Heyy, i just want to know if anyone has got a Green Tree Python as their first snake or what you think of getting one as a first.

I probably am getting one after my end of year exams.

PS: i have done around 1 year of reaserch on them. i think i have been on every website there is


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 16, 2010)

Do NOT get one as a first snake! Sorry, but just dont.


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 16, 2010)

snakeluvver said:


> Do NOT get one as a first snake! Sorry, but just dont.


 
Why not ?


----------



## snakes123 (Nov 16, 2010)

Why? i have the time money and know people who have said they will help me when i need it


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 16, 2010)

If you have the people to offer assistance , have done your research etc then I cant see why not , I have kept one for quite a while now and to be honest they require only slightly more care than most other pythons.


----------



## monique18026 (Nov 16, 2010)

Don't get one because even tho u have learnt about them owning a snake is different then just reading about I just got mine and is my 11 th snake I keep a varity of snakes and pythons and the gtp takes alot more mointoring and u need to no about keeping up the hundity and how much u need to spray and just lots of little things they have very fragile tails so not recommend to handle . But is up to u I just wouldn't want risk such an amazing snake


----------



## hoppyone (Nov 16, 2010)

you should get a scrubby as your first i did lol


----------



## monique18026 (Nov 16, 2010)

My scrubbie was my 3 snake great snakes


----------



## D3pro (Nov 16, 2010)

Maybe not the best idea, but my suggestion is, if you really must, to get a yearling or at minimum a 6 month old. At that age their pretty bullet proof. I find it harder to take care of beardies and other lizards then snakes. There isn't much to the humidity side of things, a spray f water daily is enough, and if you live in QLD then heating is rather easy.

BUT, as a first snake, might not be a good move. What happens when it stops eating? are you going to handle it all the time? etc etc.
Get a simpler python that is more resistant to mistakes (like a jungle) and then think about getting a gtp.

Cheers


----------



## D3pro (Nov 16, 2010)

dickyknee said:


> If you have the people to offer assistance , have done your research etc then I cant see why not , I have kept one for quite a while now and to be honest they require only slightly more care than most other pythons.


 
+1 lol


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 16, 2010)

snakeluvver said:


> SEE! This is what I was talking about.


 
What , Just cause some one says it needs extra monitoring you should not get one as a first snake ??
All snakes may prove to be tricky as a first snake , BUT if you are well informed , have some back up help / support then any snake could be easily managed as a first .... 

I reckon a bearded dragon would be harder to keep alive than a gtp , but that's just me


----------



## hoppyone (Nov 16, 2010)

Yep and still paying for it now 11 in total coastals,bredli's,spotteds,blackheads,olive's,stimsons and a pair hey creek death adders on hold and still dont think im ready for GTP's yet


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Nov 16, 2010)

You've been on every website, but do some reading other than online. There is a great sticky up here somewhere outlining some good GTP reading material, so get hold of some of the stuff listed there.

I see no reason why you couldn't manage a GTP as your first, as long as you have done your homework and buy off a good breeder that is willing to offer support.

Many people can own numerous pythons, and still do a much poorer job than a newbie that has done the appropriate research and has half a brain.


----------



## snakes123 (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah i know how much care they need and about their tales. But really the care isn't that much more than a spotted or any other kind of snake. I don't get why people say not to get one as a first snake. Well i kind of do for the people who just want a green tree python for the sake of it who haven't done any research at all but i have don't at least a year of research.


----------



## monique18026 (Nov 16, 2010)

Read the book more complete chondro great book


----------



## hornet (Nov 16, 2010)

Yes mate please listen to D3pro as he agrees that if you have done the research and have people to help you then go for it. Ignore some of the other comments mate, i dont see any real good reason you shouldnt get 1


----------



## monique18026 (Nov 16, 2010)

As we have all said it's not reccommed but is up to u in the end if u it all goes well great but if it doesn't well u were advices against it and in my opoion they are a bit harder then spotteda and can get problems alot easier with shedding and prolapse


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 16, 2010)

snakes123 said:


> But really the care isn't that much more than a spotted or any other kind of snake.


 
I'm sorry, but Spotted Pythons are 1000000 times easier to keep. They dont require a special humidity level, and give 'em a water dish, hide and heat mat and they're good. But GTP's need special humidity levels, special heat requirements and housing requirements. Also, the majority are NOT good for handling. But if you _really_ do think you can handle it. Well..... I guess we cant really stop you...


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Nov 16, 2010)

snakeluvver - if you're quoting broad, sweeping statements from simple care sheets,and basing all your comments on "what others have said," then why bother arguing at all?

If you do not know for yourself, and have little to no knowledge on the care of GTPs, perhaps don't push the point, and leave it to those who know what they're talking about.

I can't see one good reason why a new keeper that has researched the species thoroughly could not maintain humidity levels, and set up an appropriate enclosure...can you? If not, then what are you arguing?


----------



## snakes123 (Nov 16, 2010)

hornet said:


> Yes mate please listen to D3pro as he agrees that if you have done the research and have people to help you then go for it. Ignore some of the other comments mate, i dont see any real good reason you shouldnt get 1


 
Yeah but as soon as I think its getting out of my reach i would sell it to someone experienced.


----------



## hornet (Nov 16, 2010)

snakeluvver said:


> I'm sorry, but Spotted Pythons are 1000000 times easier to keep. They dont require a special humidity level, and give 'em a water dish, hide and heat mat and they're good. But GTP's need special humidity levels, special heat requirements and housing requirements. Also, the majority are NOT good for handling.


 
You really dont have a great deal of experience do you? 

Special humidity: Not so much special just higher then most other pythons, all you need to do is mist the enclosure and that will bump the humidity up.

Special heat requirements: Again not so much special they just like it warm, use a higher wattage heat source if its too cold.

Special housing: They like a taller cage, certainly not hard to provide


----------



## D3pro (Nov 16, 2010)

snakes123 said:


> Yeah but as soon as I think its getting out of my reach i would sell it to someone experienced.


 
Ouch... see that's where some people might get cranky at you. If your not confident then don't. remember it's illegal too sell an animal before the 6 month period.


----------



## hornet (Nov 16, 2010)

snakes123 said:


> Yeah but as soon as I think its getting out of my reach i would sell it to someone experienced.


 
from what everyone has said they get hardier with age so i dont think you would need to seel it on because its becoming too difficult to care for. Go for it i say


----------



## Contagion (Nov 16, 2010)

I have to agree with Brett and others that share his opinion. If you have the knowledge and understanding of the animal you're keeping then I don't see a reason why a more complex species can't be your first. 

I would simply like to ask why you wish to keep a GTP? 
Do you intend to keep other species? 
And actually why you wish to keep snakes in general? 

I ask these questions because alot of the people that I know say to me "I really want to get a snake off you, they're so cool!" then I ask "what are you looking for in a snake?" 
And their response around 95% of the time is "I want something I can handle and show off." 

Understand that a GTP is even moreso then others, not the kind of snake you get to handle and show off. If you're happy to have a snake you can admire from afar, then I say do your research, make friends with someone experienced with GTPs, and go for it.


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 16, 2010)

snakeluvver said:


> I'm sorry, but Spotted Pythons are 1000000 times easier to keep. They dont require a special humidity level, and give 'em a water dish, hide and heat mat and they're good. But GTP's need special humidity levels, special heat requirements and housing requirements. Also, the majority are NOT good for handling. But if you _really_ do think you can handle it. Well..... I guess we cant really stop you...


 
Special humidity ,special heating ,special housing ?
What are you on about ?


----------



## monique18026 (Nov 16, 2010)

If u do get on just get one which is older . With handling I got told not to do it because u can damage the snake easiliy so if it's aggressive then who cares lol


----------



## D3pro (Nov 16, 2010)

dickyknee said:


> Special humidity ,special heating ,special housing ?
> What are you on about ?


 
I get my "special" humidity from a spring in the Amazon


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 16, 2010)

Contagion said:


> Understand that a GTP is even moreso then others, not the kind of snake you get to handle and show off. If you're happy to have a snake you can admire from afar, then I say do your research, make friends with someone experienced with GTPs, and go for it.



The good thing about GTP is that you really never need to drag them out of their cage to show them off , they are always on full display in their cage for all to see.


----------



## snakes123 (Nov 16, 2010)

Contagion said:


> I have to agree with Brett and others that share his opinion. If you have the knowledge and understanding of the animal you're keeping then I don't see a reason why a more complex species can't be your first.
> 
> I would simply like to ask why you wish to keep a GTP?
> Do you intend to keep other species?
> ...



I would NOT buy a snake or any animal to show off (especially an animal that is so expensive). Why i want one is because i absolutely love snakes. Im not sure what made me like them...


----------



## caleb96 (Nov 16, 2010)

hey mate i think if u have done a years research u should be fine get what u want mate no one can stop u but they can be a little harder than other snakes.


----------



## Contagion (Nov 16, 2010)

Precicesly... But still, there's people that feel the need to touch...


----------



## Waterrat (Nov 16, 2010)

Mate, they are dirt cheap now. Get one, experiment, learn, listen to others (not here) and you might find a GTP to be easy and delightful snake to keep.


----------



## dani_boy (Nov 16, 2010)

Not sure about other states but in nsw you need to have had a "class one" reptile for 2 years or more


----------



## D3pro (Nov 16, 2010)

"You are not shopping for the right animal nearly as much as you are looking for the right breeder"
_Greg Maxwell_


----------



## giggle (Nov 16, 2010)

The only thing that put me off was the statement about selling it on the second it gets too hard LOL

My grand aims were always at GTP... I decided not to go there for my first  I will see how I go with my coastals... and if I feel confident I have done a good job with them, then I will save my pennys for a GTP.  My first was going to be a jungle... jungles are beautiful and reminiscent of a gtp... and a fraction of their price. 

Buuuuut... If you really have your heart set on one, you likely will not be happy with a 'compromise' snake. I know I wouldnt have been able to go with a spotted or something like that, the little ones just aren't for me I think (though I know I will end up with one as the daughter is keen on them!). 

Remember though... as much as you know now... you will learn the most in the actual keeping  as long as you have a spare 30 minutes a day to do maintenance, you have the money to fork out on equipment and the animal itself and you can guarantee you will always have that bit of spare time for maintenance... then you will be sweet. I would imagine most would have a spare 30mins a day... unless you are young and like to party the whole weekend long and hardly ever come home lol then you are better off getting fish xD


----------



## snakes123 (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm 14 but I would be itching just to get out of school to come hone and care for them. I thought the "selling of the green tree python when it gets out of hand" would put aome people off. Normaly I am excited just come home and see what people have posted about them  I have one question for people with green tree pythons though, what size enclosure would be appropriate? Every care sheet seems like the enclosure would be to small.


----------



## snakes123 (Nov 16, 2010)

Ohh I dosnt realize I put "to hard" i meant out "of hand". That's must have made me sound really lazy now.


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Nov 16, 2010)

personally i wouldnt do it for the aboove mentioned reaasons, however if you really feel the need build your enclosure get it all setup and runing perfict then get ur gtp, however if you intend to hold it from what iv read there best kept as display only so maby buy yourself something else to play round and hold aswell snakes in general i find are easy to keep aslong as you have the right parimaters so if you do it all right you will have a pretty looking snake to look at aswell as a nice snake to handle and getout when your friends come over which WILL happen untill the novilty wares off on them or use my excuse of sorry just fed it  lol


----------



## Greenmad (Nov 16, 2010)

I think if you have done your research there's no problem in keeping a gtp, there not that hard to keep as long as you have the right temps, humidity and cage requirements like any snake needs. Buy your self the more complete chondro book.


----------



## giggle (Nov 16, 2010)

Are you even allowed to get your licence as a 14 year old? Also, are your parents as keen on having the snake around as you are... ALSO do you know the actual prices of GTPs and their setups? These aren't a $100 coastal you can keep in a $10 tub with a $20 heat cord. If you aren't earning the money to pay for the animal, I hope you have VERY supportive parents otherwise your venture may end right there 

My view point is a pet animal is a commitment for life. But others dont hold this view, so I won't post that as either a for or against 

I would merely recommend if you havent already... having a very very frank and open discussion with your parents about this snake. And I would hope at least one of your parents shares your enthusiasm or it will make life very hard indeed.


----------



## hypochondroac (Nov 16, 2010)

If you've done the research go ahead. Make sure you've got your setup and temps spot on before you purchase the animal.

If you ever need advice feel free to PM me.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Nov 17, 2010)

Go get one. 
most people kept saying that differnet species are harder than others. It really annoys me. Just because something is different to the majority does not make it harder.

People told me that a water snake is a bit snappy. Nope
People told me that feeding tree snakes was a bit harder then pythons. Nope
People told me that mitchells water monitor was harder than other monitors. Nope
Just think about the basics. 

High humidity 
Stable temps with a gradient 
so and so forth. 
Email waterrat or hypochondroac and read a book or two.


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 17, 2010)

giggle said:


> Are you even allowed to get your licence as a 14 year old? Also, are your parents as keen on having the snake around as you are... ALSO do you know the actual prices of GTPs and their setups? These aren't a $100 coastal you can keep in a $10 tub with a $20 heat cord. If you aren't earning the money to pay for the animal, I hope you have VERY supportive parents otherwise your venture may end right there
> 
> My view point is a pet animal is a commitment for life. But others dont hold this view, so I won't post that as either a for or against
> 
> I would merely recommend if you havent already... having a very very frank and open discussion with your parents about this snake. And I would hope at least one of your parents shares your enthusiasm or it will make life very hard indeed.


 
You actually can keep a gtp in a $10 tub with a $30 heat cord .... and many do just that .


----------



## snakes123 (Nov 17, 2010)

Yeah i was planing to keep a hatchling in a tub. I already have the tub pretty much set up.


----------



## shellfisch (Nov 17, 2010)

giggle said:


> Are you even allowed to get your licence as a 14 year old? Also, are your parents as keen on having the snake around as you are... ALSO do you know the actual prices of GTPs and their setups? These aren't a $100 coastal you can keep in a $10 tub with a $20 heat cord. If you aren't earning the money to pay for the animal, I hope you have VERY supportive parents otherwise your venture may end right there
> I would merely recommend if you havent already... having a very very frank and open discussion with your parents about this snake. And I would hope at least one of your parents shares your enthusiasm or it will make life very hard indeed.



Being a mum myself, and knowing that you are 14, I would, with all due respect to you, like to know your response


----------



## zuesowns (Nov 17, 2010)

You can only learn and become a good keeper with experience. Me personally, when I think back to my first snake - I know then I would definitely not be ready to keep a GTP.

3-4 years later, is a different story.


----------



## giggle (Nov 17, 2010)

People recommend Beardies as first reptiles as well. :| Depending on where you live Beardies can be very hard to keep! A monitor would be FAR easier to keep up here. 

Only thing Im concerned about is that he is sure his parents are as keen as he is  Cause its a big monetary outlay that you can't scrimp on. Thats the only thing he should think about.


----------



## JAS101 (Nov 17, 2010)

giggle said:


> People recommend Beardies as first reptiles as well. :| Depending on where you live Beardies can be very hard to keep!.


 please do tell what area a bearded dragon would be hard to keep ? enlightin us with your experience, just out of interest didnt u just get your first snake ?


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 17, 2010)

REGARDLESS of what we all think n say ,he in the end will get what he wants ...none of us know if he is only interested in the GTP due to it being a PRETTY colour or wether he actually has an over all keen interest in the animal itself ...you have been told by some people that OWN gtps THEY ARE THE ONES that can give you the FULL heads up on how to care and what to expect ..the others that comment that dont own one or have never looked after one are only either recycling the care fact pages or GOOGLE KINGS N QUEENS ...take advise off the actual owners and go from there .


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 17, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> REGARDLESS of what we all think n say ,he in the end will get what he wants ...


 
Not if his mum won't pay for it :lol:

I agree with zuesowns, becoming a good keeper comes from experience, not just book knowledge. And at 14, I can imagine this young fella's research has been mostly Google-based, so reading through Watterat's thread on essential GTP info and investing in some good books (Mike Swan etc.) would be a good start. A GTP would be an unfortunate investment to make any newbie husbandry mistakes on, like not covering light cages or securing enclosure doors are shut properly! 

If you were my kid, and it was me buying the GTP, I'd definitely be telling you to get a carpet for a year or two first, and keep planning/saving for the GTP...


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Nov 17, 2010)

> Depending on where you live Beardies can be very hard to keep!


Gah! I strongly disagree. 
If you meet the basic requirements of any captive reptile (ignoring animals with highly specialist diets or need acres of land etc) you should be fine!
Hence if is confident enough to do that he should be able to do it easily. 
Like Redbellybite said talk to some people who keep them. 
There are more than enough reputable keepers that would be glad to help anyone with enough common sense. Or god forbid read some books, articles or papers.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm with Dickyknee all the way here. Interesting that the naysayers are mostly those who've never kept them! I've had them for several years now, bred them sometimes, and whilst the neonates can be delicate, once they're well established at about 6mo, they require very little maintenance beyond a misting every 2-3 days to keep the humidity up. You sound like you've done the research, and you sound like you have the passion, so I'd go for it. (On the way home from getting my motorcycle licence, I stopped into a bike shop and bought a 1000cc BMW biuke... and I'm still alive to tell the tail (oops... tale)! This may be a bit similar!)

My recommendations are similar to those already put to you:

Get a Greg Maxwell book
Look for something at least 4-5 months old from a KNOWN breeder who will give you back-up if you need advice
There are several well known breeders here - seek ONLY their advice, and DON'T take the advice of the 10 minute experts
Do look at the licensing requirements for wherever you live - some states have them on a higher level licence requiring prior reptile experience

Apart from that... good luck and keep us posted!

Jamie


----------



## PhilK (Nov 17, 2010)

snakeluvver said:


> I'm sorry, but Spotted Pythons are 1000000 times easier to keep. They dont require a special humidity level, and give 'em a water dish, hide and heat mat and they're good. But GTP's need special humidity levels, special heat requirements and housing requirements. Also, the majority are NOT good for handling. But if you _really_ do think you can handle it. Well..... I guess we cant really stop you...


 Hahaha what are you talking about? Have you kept both these species? No? Then how can you compare?

I haven't kept GTPs either but have heard they are 0x harder than anything else to keep... my old boss kept a bunch of them, and she had them all rigged to the same set up as her jungles in the same enclosures. She would spray them every few days and that is IT.

I think the myth of GTPs being hard to keep came around because of their price tag, and maybe because the hatchies are apparently "sensitive"

Give heat (easy) a gradient (easy) an enclosure (easy) and a spray every now and again (easy). No harder than any other reptiles - in fact all reptiles are bloody easy to keep, which is why they make such great pets!


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 17, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> REGARDLESS of what we all think n say ,he in the end will get what he wants ...none of us know if he is only interested in the GTP due to it being a PRETTY colour or wether he actually has an over all keen interest in the animal itself ...you have been told by some people that OWN gtps THEY ARE THE ONES that can give you the FULL heads up on how to care and what to expect ..the others that comment that dont own one or have never looked after one are only either recycling the care fact pages or GOOGLE KINGS N QUEENS ...take advise off the actual owners and go from there .


 
Well said ... but it would not be the same with out those into their 3rd week of owning their first reptile offering GTP care advice or posting complete crap in every thread that pops up


----------



## shellfisch (Nov 17, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> If you were my kid, and it was me buying the GTP, I'd definitely be telling you to get a carpet for a year or two first, and keep planning/saving for the GTP...



+ 1


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Nov 17, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> REGARDLESS of what we all think n say ,he in the end will get what he wants ...none of us know if he is only interested in the GTP due to it being a PRETTY colour or wether he actually has an over all keen interest in the animal itself ...you have been told by some people that OWN gtps THEY ARE THE ONES that can give you the FULL heads up on how to care and what to expect ..the others that comment that dont own one or have never looked after one are only either recycling the care fact pages or GOOGLE KINGS N QUEENS ...take advise off the actual owners and go from there .



It's interesting that some members expect others to justify their choices based on looks, activity, or handling or some other criterion. I don't think it's an ego thing for 123, from what he/she has said to date, and his/her posts exhibit quite some maturity. If I was asked about GTPs, I'd have to say that they are inactive to the point of boring, BUT they are gorgeous, elegant, on show all the time, many of them change colour throughout their lives, so you never really know what you'll have from one year to the next, and they are easy to keep if you make minor tweaks to their environments. 

Jamie


----------



## Sock Puppet (Nov 17, 2010)

It has been mentioned if you're in NSW, you will need a Class R2 licence, which you can only get after having a Class R1 for two years. 

Also you need to be 18yo+ for a Class R2.

Apologies if I missed what state you're in, was just breezing over posts & some posts have been removed.


----------



## coree2009 (Nov 17, 2010)

i thought u had to have at least 1 year experiance to hold a specialest permit and need to be sighd off to hold one so u wouldnt be able to have a gtp as a first snake well thats the law here in .sa. but if that wat you want go for it i lernt form my mistakes in the reptile industry


----------



## Waterrat (Nov 17, 2010)

The question is, do you want to learn about snakes or do you just want to have a pretty snake. If it's the latter, get a GTP, and do you best. If you want to learn more, be prepared to make mistakes and be prepared that you snake(s) will get into mischief and trouble. To have a collection of snakes where nothing ever goes wrong is fantastic but also boring and you're not going to learn anything. The biggest skill in reptile keeping is to recognise (immediately) when something is not right, and it takes years to develop such skill, the second step is - to know how to fix it.
Whether you start with a GTP or a carpet is only matter of how much you're prepared to spend and how much you going to regret your spending if the snake dies.

M


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 17, 2010)

dickyknee said:


> Well said ... but it would not be the same with out those into their 3rd week of owning their first reptile offering GTP care advice or posting complete crap in every thread that pops up



In saying that Brett,they have ONLY keeped Beardies..lol...Every species require certain criterias,in this case..Humidity would be the main one,temperatures...Once the set-up is correct,there not that hard...As Jamie mentioned,BUY FROM A REPUTABLE BREEDER is your main priority if you want a good well feeding Chondro.Bottom line is ITS UR CHOICE and $$$...Best of luck...


----------



## SamNabz (Nov 17, 2010)

As said by the experienced keepers who actually keep/breed GTPs, they are no harder to keep than any other reptile. Although I personally in your case would get one which is at least 6months+ old.

Only problems I see here is that you are 14 which I assume means you are most probably without a job and/or don't have the correct license to purchase one?

Correct me if I'm wrong, and if so then by all means go get one; and *snakeluvver* some of your posts have been very inaccurate, so before you try to tell someone which snake to buy please do some research.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Nov 17, 2010)

yep GP- arent a beginers python


----------



## ezekiel86 (Nov 17, 2010)

let us know how u go...this thred has some good points etc in it! good read!~


----------



## snakes123 (Nov 17, 2010)

My parents don't mind me having one in the house. They wouldn't like to touch it thought 


shellfisch said:


> Being a mum myself, and knowing that you are 14, I would, with all due respect to you, like to know your response


----------



## snakes123 (Nov 17, 2010)

I have to pay for it. i make my money from my photography.


Kristy_07 said:


> Not if his mum won't pay for it :lol:
> 
> I agree with zuesowns, becoming a good keeper comes from experience, not just book knowledge. And at 14, I can imagine this young fella's research has been mostly Google-based, so reading through Watterat's thread on essential GTP info and investing in some good books (Mike Swan etc.) would be a good start. A GTP would be an unfortunate investment to make any newbie husbandry mistakes on, like not covering light cages or securing enclosure doors are shut properly!
> 
> If you were my kid, and it was me buying the GTP, I'd definitely be telling you to get a carpet for a year or two first, and keep planning/saving for the GTP...


----------



## SamNabz (Nov 17, 2010)

Paid photographer at 14? Fair enough....

What about licensing snakes123? What state are you in?


----------



## syeph8 (Nov 17, 2010)

to all the people who are saying that GTP is not a beginner snake. can i ask why?
I personally dont own any, but my uncle does a lot of work overseas and one and a half years ago (give or take) bought two GTP's that were only 3 months old (I'm terrible with chronology, so forgive my inaccuracy, they are roughly two years old). when he goes away for any extended periods, i am charged with the care of his animals. in my (albeit limited) experience, the only difference ive noticed between GTP's and children's pythons is that they need a couple of sprays every other day. he keeps them in his old childrens python enclosures and the temps are the same as what he had the childrens at and he feeds them just as regularly. disinfects once a month still and has the same sized water bowls but moved under the light instead of on the cool side. (keeping in mind these are not yet fully grown GTPS). i am fully aware of the risk of prolapse being a factor, but no matter how experienced you are, the risk of this remains the same and the response would be the vet in both experienced and beginner keepers. the tail is fragile and you need to be very delicate when dealing with younger gtps, but once they are a couple of years old they seem to be a lot tougher.
I have known plenty of people to keep GTP's in tubs with heat cord and a water bowl with some dowel and never have any problems. 
My advice mate, get a snake you like. especially if you are only going to have one, then get your dream one. do your research, find a good breeder whos willing to give you a hand if you need advice and forget the people who dont like the idea of someone younger than them owning a GTP. just make sure you're ready before you buy it.


----------



## monique18026 (Nov 17, 2010)

Snake 123 have u every kept other reps I no u haven't kept snakes but have u kept lizards frogs or turtles . Agian read more complete chondro that's what I read b4 getting mine it has many different opions for cage setups . Contact urs they give u good advice and have good priced gtp only problem I'd all they gave is hatchlings and u would be better off with one slightly older if u get an older one u may miss the colour change I would be shattered if I missed my babies change


----------



## monique18026 (Nov 17, 2010)

Is all they have my bad


----------



## townsvillepython (Nov 17, 2010)

if you know whats involved. and know what you want I say do it. its better to get want you really want then to get " well this will do for now". reptiles have a long life span so get something your prepared to live with... best of luck


----------

